# Demold & Fix Air Bubbles..



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Now comes the Time to say a Blessing to the Mold Gods
Carefully Pull the Clay head out of the mold, You may need some extra Help in doing this part. Be Careful not to drop your mold, or to scratch the insides of the mold..* Do Not try and Save your Clay Head it will be Destroyed when you pull it lose from the mold.. When Cleaning the Clay out of the Mold Do Not Use Sharp Pointy Things to do this, use Cotton swabs and wet paint brushes..To remove clay that is left behind. Some times you can pick it out , But Be careful Not to scratch the mold..*

No Matter How Careful you are with plaster sometimes you will get tiny air Bubbles. These *WILL SHOW* in your work, so you will have to fix them..

Mix a small watery batch of Plaster and Paint it into the mold Be careful not to get it in the designs of the mold.. Some times you can fix these tiny air bubbles by using a hot water and painting them out, it depends on how bad the air bubble is.Let the mold dry throughly.. Then spray with a clear sealant.. and let dry, Then you can use your Mold.. If you need The still shots of this tutorial Please let me know.. If you need me just yell..

Next Tutorial will be on How to use your mold..

For The Follow along tutorial click here:




Next in the series is How to mix your Dragon Skin


----------

